# Croaker fly



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I tied this up the other night. I turned it around in the vise for the pic. My 1st attempt at tying a croaker...

Here big bad trout! :slimer:


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's a link to the image I used to model it. I mean cuz I dont ever fish croakers. Just sayin... :headknock

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/croaker/


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like it ought slay them, What hook size is that? I bet a Sheepshead would smack it too. Probably pick up a flounder too. 

I wish we had more adult Croakers in the bay system like when I was young. I remember stringers full of nice 1-2# croakers.

Can't say I've caught on a fly yet, but that just inspires a more focused trip next time.

Pete A.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ep baitfish might be a better representation on a sc15 #2/0...


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Its a size 1 EC 413 60 degree jig hook.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Billy Baroo said:


> Ep baitfish might be a better representation on a sc15 #2/0...


You might be right. I tied this with some polar and craft fur, and flashabou that I had. It was a whiskey fly the other night. I like how it turned out. Probably gonna tie a couple more before I head to the LAFM next week.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

cool


----------

